# Feeder bin mouse didn't feel like being a feeder.



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Due to lack of options I visited a pet store way downtown having turned away a number of males in my end of the city. Did not like their type and for $10, I want nice type! So I moved to another store 40 minutes away. I was lead to my very first feeder bin. :/ I was looking for a male but while shifting through mice teeming everywhere this little one simply did not want to be left behind. She'd crawl onto my hand while the others hid, and no matter how many times I put her down she kept coming back. I have no issues with mice being feeders but the idea of this sweet creature being food didn't seem right.

Her eyes are quite small but with her personality and lovely fiery coat (my hands were freezing, she actually is rather golden) I'll see if I can put some meat on her while in QT and possibly breed her later. Regardless, I'm happy to have a little snuggly pet mouse. I'd like to see her personality in more of my babies.

The visit sure made me happy about the progress I've made with my mice. I did pick up a buck but mine is far typey-er. Not a fan of those little beady eyes! I'll post him later.

The girl at the cash register literally cried when she saw who I was taking home. Apparently she didn't feel right about this mouse being food either.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

She has lovely colours :love


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

She's lovely!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Definitely not dinner for anything! She's adorable!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!  She's so TINY that I can't stop reaching in to play with her. She's like a hopper but without the hopping.  It's been a long time since I've had mouse kisses!


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, she is precious... she looks so much like my boy Norbert, haha. Same color, same long hair, same lovely sheen.

Any time I go buy a mouse, they're usually in feeder bins (unless it's Pet Smart...). I always ask to put my hands into the bin to see if anyone comes up to sniff me (Pet Smart doesn't allow that). There have certainly been some mice that I knew I could not leave the store without. So they come home with me. Even PEW's. I prefer a happy, healthy and friendly mouse over a mouse that has better type. I made the mistake once of going straight for type. It was a pretty young satin dove tan, very nice type, large ears, no stuck-on tail... and she was a complete HORROR. She bit, she attacked, she hated the other females, she hated the males... just a very miserable mouse.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I love anything satin. I'm not huge on long hair as I find it looks unhealthy but that face. <3

Your post brings me a lot of relief. I remember reading frequently to shoot for type first but with my second litter, the doe was a little wired (she's calmer now, but she was not the calmest of the litter, just the best for type) and her offspring were even more wired. The PEW's are okay, but still could be calmer. None of them nip, they're just tough to handle without really working with them daily. So I'm changing course a little bit here and sacrificing looks for personality in this instance. Assuming she grows!  I hate to think she's fully grown but hey, feeder bin... : /


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice save! Very pretty mouse


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!










She's packing on the weight, but she was insanely small (16g) when I picked her up Friday night so I suspect she's just growing up.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahem, gaining 5g in 6 days is normal growth right? o.0

I'd like to assume the combination of a better diet and being a baby is what's behind it...I've never actually weighed my babies daily before but I think I'll start!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful tale to go with a beautiful mouse


----------

